# World's Youngest MCP , CIW & CWNA - Babar Iqbal



## Networker

*A Pakistani kid of just nine years of age broke world record by becoming the Youngest Wireless Network Administrator ever.(CWNA)
Its not for the first time that he has done something remarkable he already holds Youngest MCP ( Microsoft Certified Professional ) & Youngest CIW ( website Designer ) records with his name.
Thought to be the master mind in Java ,.Net , Flash , VB, HTML , Wireless & Microsoft Operating Systems.*


----------



## speedster123

Welcome
Are you this kid ?


----------



## Networker

No , but i have met him when he was in Dubai Media City for CWNA training.


----------



## dai

please read the forum rules
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------

